# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Cổ tử cung ngắn - nguy cơ sảy thai và sinh non

## nghianv

_Thời con gái, cổ tử cung chỉ “nhỏ xíu thôi” nhưng khi mẹ mang thai, điều kỳ diệu là cổ tử cung dài dần ra theo thai nhi để giúp giữ bé cưng luôn khỏe mạnh. Cuối thai kỳ, cổ tử cung dần ngắn lại để chuẩn bị cho cuộc sinh nở. Tuy nhiên nếu cổ tử cung ngắn dưới mức bình thường giai đoạn tam cá nguyệt thứ 2, mẹ có thể sảy thai hoặc sinh non._
*1.	Cổ tử cung là gì?*
Cổ tử cung là cửa ngõ “đi ra đi vào”, đồng thời là trung gian nối buồng tử cung với âm đạo và có vai trò quan trọng trong suốt 40 tuần thai và quá trình sinh nở. Cơ chế của cổ tử cung rất “nghiêm ngặt”. Trong suốt thời gian mang thai, cổ tử cung khép chặt và được khoá kín bởi nút nhầy, giữ cho buồng tử cung kín và vô trùng, bảo đảm cho sự phát triển của thai nhi trong bụng mẹ.
*2.	Vai trò của cổ tử cung khi mang thai*
Cổ tử cung được cho là một trong những cơ quan sinh sản quan trọng nhất của phụ nữ. Có thể kể đến một số ý nghĩa sau:
Lưu trữ trứng đã được thụ tinh. Và đây là nơi trứng thụ tinh được cấy ghép.
Đây cũng chính là cửa ngõ nuôi dưỡng thai nhi và là nơi thai nhi sẽ lớn lên, phát triển trong quãng thời gian mang thai.
Đồng hành cùng thai nhi trong quá trình phát triển. Bé càng lớn tử cung cũng sẽ ngày càng mở rộng để tạo không gian. Trong suốt quá trình từ lúc bắt đầu hình thành cho đến khi con lọt lòng, kích cỡ của nó sẽ có những thay đổi rất lớn.
*3.	Cổ tử cung bao nhiêu là ngắn?*
Cổ tử cung của một thiếu nữ phát triển bình thưởng chỉ khoảng 30mm. Cho tới khi mang thai, cổ tử cung vẫn luôn tròn đều, săn chắc. Nhưng khi phụ nữ mang thai thì cổ tử cung bắt đầu thay đổi.
Tùy vào sự thay đổi về trọng lượng của thai nhi mà cổ tử cung sẽ dài ra để giữ chắc thai nhi trong lòng tử cung, vào những tuần thai cuối, cổ tử cung ngắn dần để thuận lợi cho việc sinh nở. Sau khi sinh xong, cổ tử cung sẽ dần trở lại bình thường.
Bình thường chiều dài kênh cổ tử cung > 3.5cm được xếp vào nhóm nguy cơ sẩy thai thấp, chiều dài kênh cổ tử cung < 3.0cm là nhóm có nguy cơ sẩy thai cao. Vào tháng cuối của thai kỳ có sự thành lập đoạn dưới cổ tử cung, nhằm giúp cho quá trình sinh bé thuận lợi thì chiều dài bắt đầu ngắn dần.
>>> xem thêm: viêm lộ tuyến tử cung
*4.	Nguyên nhân làm cổ tử cung ngắn?*
Cổ tử cung ngắn thường do một số nguyên nhân như:
-Do bẩm sinh: Bộ phận sinh sản kém phát triển, tử cung nhi hóa, tử cung có dị dạng
-Do phẫu thuật khoét chóp hoặc phẫu thuật cắt cổ tử cung.
Về cơ bản cổ tử cung ngắn không ảnh hưởng tới vấn đề sinh lý, hay cơ hội thụ thai tuy nhiên đây lại là nguyên nhân cơ bản dẫn tới hiện tượng sảy thai và sinh non.
*5.	Yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến sự thay đổi chiều dài cổ tử cung*
Cổ tử cung có vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình mang thai của phụ nữ. Theo các chuyên gia sản khoa thì chiều dài cổ tử cung trong thai kỳ có thể bị ảnh hưởng bởi các yếu tố khác nhau, cụ thể:
- Sự khác biệt sinh học giữa phụ nữ
- Tử cung được kéo dài quá xa (quá trớn)
- Các biến chứng do chảy máu trong thai kỳ
- Nhiễm trùng
- Viêm niêm mạc tử cung
- Cổ tử cung không có đủ khả năng co giãn do tử cung yếu
Điều quan trọng mẹ cần đi khám thai đầy đủ để được siêu âm và theo dõi chính xác.
*6.	Khi bị cổ tử cung ngắn cần kiêng gì?*
Các bác sĩ khuyên mẹ khi siêu âm có nguy cơ cổ tử cung ngắn cần:
- Kiêng cữ khi cổ tử cung ngắn
- Không làm việc nặng
- Bổ sung đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng
- Hạn chế đi lại và vận động nhiều
Đặc biệt, thai phụ cần theo dõi thường xuyên, đến các cơ sở y tế kịp thời khi thấy có các dấu hiệu dọa sinh non như đau bụng, ra huyết âm đạo. Trong trường hợp có những nguy cơ sinh non do cổ tử cung ngắn bác sỹ có thể can thiệp bằng cách cho thai phụ dùng thuốc hoặc khâu eo cổ tử cung.
*Để được tư vấn gói dịch vụ Thai sản trọn gói tại Bệnh viện Bảo Sơn, mẹ bầu vui lòng gọi tới Tổng đài 1900 599 858 hoặc Hotline 091 585 0770 để được tư vấn miễn phí.*
>>> tham khảo: siêu âm thai kỳ
phòng khám phụ khoa uy tín

----------

